# Buying a Jet Ski - need to pay any taxes/reg fees?



## TravelM (Mar 6, 2015)

I am thinking of buying a second hand jet ski, can anyone please tell me if they know any information about it. Do I need to register it? Do I need to pay any taxes? Is it similar to buying a car or do I not need to do anything?
Any help would be great or if you know where I can get information about this would be a great help.
Thanks


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. You will need a ICC / power boat licence.


----------

